# Bone anchors to help mesh implant



## alammert (Apr 16, 2012)

Are implantation of bone anchors (to help with an incisional hernia repair) part of the surgery when implanting the mesh?  

I interpret from 49568-mesh code guidelines in the hernia section that these anchors are included.  (if the mesh is already being billed, the anchors are included with the mesh.)Semi-new to the specialty and physician wanting to know if insertion of bone anchors are billable.

I appreciate anyone else's interp of bone anchor implantation with hernia repair.


----------



## Lujanwj (Apr 17, 2012)

I have no doubt that that is more work than the standard mesh implantation; however, 49568 states implantation of mesh or other prosthesis for open .... hernia repair.  I'd interpret the anchors as implantation of other prosthesis.  You might try a -22 but outside of that I don't see any additional coding.


----------

